# VCM's Stuff



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

I've got my fair share of stuff to show.

Recently though,I got in scabbards for some custom knives & took a pic of them. I'm not finished with the leather yet,but I'm working things out
Larry Parsons Leather
Knives by Tony Bose,Rick Menefee & Bret Dowell in these scabbards


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 3, 2012)

Really nice looking leather, but c'mon, we gotta see the knives too. It's like watching women's beach volleyball when they wear long pants and long sleeve shirts!!!


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a shot of my Menefee set together,but since this picture I got one more,it's called a "Catfish" knife
I'll post a pic of it ,too
There is a fork,cleaver & cutlet flattener,these were rehandled tools from back in the days of my chef work


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a slightly different micarta on this rehandle,than everything else in the set.
The other stuff,an older paper base micarta,gets to the color of butterscotch candy when its fully mature,lol
You'll see variations in color as I post shots
The cleaver demanded wider material,so we got it close


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Teardrop warncliffe,swayback hawker
The swayback is great for onion peeling & it'll gut a deer better than any hunting knife
Blade shapes are like old Sheffield pocket knife profiles
The hawk blade,found on a Joeseph Rogers 5 blade whittler
Pic taken new,see the color ? It changes with age,cool stuff


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Thicker stock ss Tapered tangs
8" chef
"Five Points" bowie,because every chef should have a bowie
I sent Rick an Old Hickory that had a clip blade,he say's,"I'll make something like that"
Well its not & I am not complaining,that might be the pride of the fleet


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Everything on the Menefee's so far is hollow ground except for the Chef & that knife is the only flat grind Rick ever did in his entire knifemaking career
More the butterscotch color,as these are older
The set has been being put together for just under 3 yrs now


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Third from the right on the strip is the newest It is 3.32" hollow ground full tapered tang.
Chef,boner,butcher & catfish have fully contoured handles as well
Handle color variation Notice the parers in the beginning to now


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Just a name we came up with
CPM 154 CM ss Deep Hollow ground
Its a wicked slicer The man can grind!


















Here's a shot just prior to getting the parers


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice venison for my special chili Great knife


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

VCM said:


> Everything on the Menefee's so far is hollow ground except for the Chef & that knife is the only flat grind Rick ever did in his entire knifemaking career
> More the butterscotch color,as these are older
> The set has been being put together for just under 3 yrs now



Found these pics of when they were younger


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

I tell those inland knifemakers


----------



## VCM (Aug 3, 2012)

OK so the ending for my show tonight stinks :stinker:
I'll add pics of a neat little Santoku by Bret Dowell,and a paring knife by Tony Bose I'll add a group shot of my Menefee Butterscotch set ,all together

I'll say this is a great forum,I'm glad I found it.but if I get hooked on Japanese chef knives I'll be financially destoyed,wose than I am now,even :O


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 4, 2012)

Very cool collection. Thanks for posting.


----------



## sachem allison (Aug 4, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Some cool profiles there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 4, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## chinacats (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome! Nice knives!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Aug 4, 2012)

I like the looks of that pile of lean venison as much as the knives...gets my mind going as to all the awesome things I could do with it.... maybe a nice cassoulet with some smoked venison sausage as well? Mmmmmm......


----------



## VCM (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. I am happy to show these here

Hollw ground ATS-34 ss

"Lager Ale" G-10 handle scales


----------



## VCM (Aug 4, 2012)

One of the best slipjoint folder maker's in the World,IMO.

Tony only makes these small paring knives as gifts to friends.Not only is this knife handy in the kitchen,but what a great "Bird & Trout",picnic,utility,etc.

That's the reasoning behind the "scabbards" , I can take any combo of knives afield/ mobile,and,not all at once either. Some pocket-able,besides pack - able


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2012)

Very nice collection! Are you a commercial fisherman?


----------

